# A possible new option for ATI Tool re fan control?



## IsaacS (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Wizzard
I have a suggestion for another option regarding fan control for future versions of ATI Tool.  Would it be possible to have an option which only comes on in 3d mode, where the fan can be set to regulate itself to try and achieve a set temperature.

I.E So once ATI Tool determines a 3d application is running, the fan can be set to try and achieve say a 75C temp at all times.  I know this can be done at the moment carte blanche for both 2d and 3d modes, but it cannot distinguish between the two.

The problem with this is - if I set the fan to try and achieve 75C gpu temp - when in 2d mode it means my fan reduces to about 2% in order so that the gpu heats up to 75C - whic of course is not wha tyou want.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 22, 2005)

would an option to save fan control settings to a profile do what you want?


----------



## acrowley23 (Aug 22, 2005)

You can include the FanControl into a Profile with AtiTrayTool!
But i always use AtiTool....


----------



## IsaacS (Aug 22, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> would an option to save fan control settings to a profile do what you want?



Hi Yes that would work as long as you could set up different fan settings for different profiles.


----------



## IsaacS (Aug 22, 2005)

acrowley23 said:
			
		

> You can include the FanControl into a Profile with AtiTrayTool!
> But i always use AtiTool....



I was trying out Ati Tray Tool, but it doesn't have that particular option.  Also I found that it makes my system lag a little and slows down gaming so have unistalled it.

WAs also confused by the numerous advance tweaks.  Much prefer ATI Tool.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 22, 2005)

IsaacS said:
			
		

> Hi Yes that would work as long as you could set up different fan settings for different profiles.



it will use a method identical to the "save" and "load" buttons in the gamma panel


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 25, 2005)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=4859 the version here has this feature


----------

